
Rediscovering Make - flukus
http://flukus.github.io/2016/11/30/2016_11_30_Rediscovering-Make/
======
rimher
Really nice! Sometimes using other build tools can seems simpler, but the
article shows very nicely how make can be incrementally constructed to support
any kind of project.

Lack of cross-platform compatibility could be an issue though

~~~
CmdrSprinkles
The issue isn't the capabilities of Make. The issue is that those incremental
constructions are largely a case of implementing your own version of CMake
(yay) or Autoconf (boo). And I guess scons sort of counts too.

Sometimes that is a good thing (strange build platforms). Sometimes that is a
huge waste of time (most of the time).

